# Sticky  Natural Antibiotic Herbals for Pigeon Use + a detox product



## Skyeking

*Natural Antibiotic Herbals approved for pigeon use*



*Wild Reishi*(Ganoderma lucidum)

Dosage: 1 capsule per pigeon

I was recently told that Reishi, grade10 wild mountain grown mushroom from China, can be used as an antibiotic to treat pigeons. Reishi, has shown to be superior as well as unpolluted with chemicals, additives and solvents. Ganoderma lucidum is the correct species of Reishi to be used, no other one. 

*Anti-infectant:* This powerful herb has the ability to greatly strengthen the immune system. Reishi contains unique rare polysaccharides which have been proven to increase the RNA & DNA in the bone marrow, where the body makes B cells. Studies have shown that Reishi promotes both B cells and T cells, specialized cells that are critical to boosting the immune system. Reishi increases the strength and life span of all white blood cells, the cells that fight infection. 

It is master terminator of harmful bacteria, such as staph, strep, E coli, and bacillus pneumoniae. 

Stops viruses- by helping the body to increase its own production of interferon, a powerful anti-viral substance. 

Reishi helps promote liver function because it contains a special factor, gandodosterone, which is a liver function stimulant and liver protectant. It has been used to regenerate the liver, as well as detox the liver. A key element in Resihi is organic germanium, which upregulates oxygen as well as helps clear toxins.

Helps clear chronic hepatitis and other liver diseases.

Candidas
Arthritis
Allergies
Dead stops a cold, flu, or sore throat.
Relieves stress
Immune booster



*Neem Oil *(Organic)

Dosage: 1 drop per pigeon.

Was recommended to me in place of Carvacrol (Oil of Oregano). This may be the substitue for the Sinonis Pharma, product Origanum. 

While hundreds of substances have been tested, few have withstood the test of time and scientific scrutiny as well as neem, a tropical tree native to India.Neem has a far wider array of uses than any other known herb, and is therefore referred to as the "village pharmacy." Also, enhancing the appeal of neem is its remarkable lack of side effects. 

*As an antibiotic*: Neem oil and its leaves have been used to treat hundreds of different illnesses from ancient to modern times. It is able to boost the immune system while helping the body fight infection even before the immune system is called to action. Neem stimulates the production of T cells and does not destroy beneficial bacteria.

Neem offers a powerful non-toxic alternative to the damaging effects of antibiotics. Using traditional antibiotics against the myriad of pathogens our pigeons are faced with can lead to an impared immune system, imbalanced gut flora and digestive upsets, resulting in secondary infections. The Neem, however would not only destroy multiple infestations, but allow the immune system to respond, and not destroy benefical gut bacteria. Neem contains a potent immune-modulating polysaccharide compounds which may be responsible for increasing antibody production, while other components in neem appear to stimulate immune function by enhancing cellular mediated response, thus warding off multiple infections.

Neem oil can be used along with Reishi & garlic for treatment with no worry about drug interaction.


*NEEM:*

Is one of the most powerful blood purifiers, detoxifiers and immune system boosters known.

Has proven in strict laboratory conditions to successfully kill harmful fungi, parasites, and viruses, without killing beneficial intestinal flora or produce side effects..

Benefits of Neem leaves and oil

Anti-inflammatory 
Anti-bacterial
Anti-viral
Antihistimine
Anti-tumor
Anti-microbial
Antipyretic
Anti-fungul
Analgesic
Anthelmintic
Immune stimulant


Recommended to me (by Dr. Marshall) in regards to pigeons:

Reishi and sulfer based Neem oil can be used to treat swollen livers.

Detoxification of toxic chemicals can be done by using Nano DHLA and Neem oil.




*Natural Detox and Antioxident*- approved for pigeon use.



*Nano DHLA with Reservatrol* ( Lipoic acid, stable & reduced form) 

Dosage is 3 to 5 drops per pigeon, add in a few ml's of water. Use dropper or syringe and slowly disburse to the back of the throat. Slow intake maximizes the uptake of reservatrol directly into the blood circulation, therefore bypassing the liver, where it would undergo degradation.

There is an insignificant amount of organic alcohol (minimum per drop) in Nano DHLA. If it is a problem you can set five drops aside in a pill cup and allow it to gas off for 3 to 4 hours. Or you place the drops in hot (not boiling) water and let it cool and that will also allow the alcohol to gas off.

DHLA is the ultimate antioxident capable of quencing every known free radical found in living cells, one of the major causes of chronic health dysfunction. (all ROS reactive oxygen species, and RNS-reactive nitrogen species) DHLA recycles all major antioxidents, including CoQ10, glutathione, vita E & C. 

Nano DHLA is processed by 12 living strains of beneficial probiotic organisms that pre-culture and "nanize" nutrient sources where they become part of the living probiotic structure, micro-digested into paticle sizes so tiny, they are exceptionally bioavalaible.

It is not only superior reduced form of lipoic acid, but it is also derived from once "living source" not synthetic.

Protects,rejuvinates, and nourishes the brain cells, and promotes rapid balancing brain and nerve chemsitry, while requiring the use of less supplements for desired health responses and healing. Without the use of DHLA the body requires more supplementation for the same results.

Significant help in immune related concerns, especially fatigue and muscle cells.

Kidney, nerve, and brain protection

Protection against: arsenic, mercury, and cadmium as well as detoxes.


*Reservatrol's benefits:*

Activates the "longevity gene" known to increase longevity and health. 
Inhibits cancer cell activty & reverses the cancer process
Protects against cardiovascular disease
Reverses arterial damage and age-related illnesses
Buys the cell more time for DNA repair, reverses DNA mistakes
A natural anti-inflammatory and a powerful antioxident


Most of the above information has been extracted from Premier (Healthline) Product literature because the products that have been cleared for pigeon use are Premier Products. 

Dr. Robert J. Marshall, Phd, CCN, has approved the above products for use on pigeons in amounts as specified above, for specific reasons of detox and as antibiotic. While pigeons will benefit from the effects, the products are specifically designed for human consumption. 

I do not recommend that you use a substitute product from another company without getting the approval from the manufacturer or creater, to ensure that it is safe for pigeons. I have used one Premier product (Parastat) for cats (with success) on his approval, however, this product was not recommended for birds. Just because a product is deemed safe for animals, doesn't mean it is safe for birds.

The reason I spent a little extra time to seek the approval and which particular products could be used as antibiotics on pigeons, is because there are many products that work well in pigeons as well as in humans, and these products are upstanding and sound in research as well as show significant results. Alternatives give us more ammo to fight disease as well as working so well in towards the progression of health without all the side effects. I do use the products and have found them very beneficial. If you have a health product you like, you should inquire with the company who makes it, and see if it can be used in pigeon rehab.

I do not promote, for sale or profit, of above. I'm always looking for natural medicinal products for my pigeons, as well as myself, and am sharing the information for your benefit.

The above is to be used only for rehab, at this time, not for prevention or long term use. It should be used until healing process is completed.



*Jedds now has a natural anti-microbial for pigeons, that has Carvacrol in it.*

Please see the following link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17189


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Treesa, 

Good information again....you are our holistic hero in here Mary is very much into natural products as well. 

Do you have any information on black seed and bee polen that you could compile for the group? Mary has mentioned these two things to me and used them when she was hand feeding my youngsters.

Do you use these things?


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Brad,

I have not been able to find the black seed, but will continue to look for it locally. The bee polen I did not find beneficial.

I will see what I can dig up in my quest for optimum health.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Thanks Treesa

Mary had informed me of the beneficial properties of both black seed and bee polen and I've read that both these supplements are very good for humans as well through my searches and readings.

It really seems that nearly anything that is beneficial for humans, also benefits our pigeons too. They seem to have very similar requirements and reap the same rewards that we do from good nutrition and supplements

The standards; ACV, Garlic, probiotics have been well documented and are very much acknowledged to have incredibly positive effects on humans and it's been proven the same with pigeons.

I basically stick to these 3 "magic bullets" with my birds but there is much more to learn and offer our pigeons in the way of supplements. l guess we should remember that pigeons would have access to so many different sources and nutrients in the wild that we have no idea of.


----------



## TerriB

Awesome information! Thank you so much for taking the time to research and post this!


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi all, 

I've been using the Vanhee product below which lists as its' ingredients:

"produced with cider vinegar, Propolis, Teatree, Neem and Uncaria Tomentosa to prevent coccidiosis and trichomoniasis."

Had some really good results with it.

http://www.vanhee.be/eng/eng_products.htm

On browsing around trying to find info on neem, I found the seed has apparently been used for thousands of years as an anti-parasitical agent. 

Bee Propolis does appear to have health benefits, and in the link below, one will read about studies done in which the anti-microbial effects of Bee Propolis
were comperable to the effects tinidazole in the treatment of giardiasis. It has anti-viral, anti-bacterial and anti-microbial properties to name a few, which have been boasted for many years in the health food movement based on it's folklore usage for a couple of thousand years, minimum. It has however also passed muster in scientific laboratories when tested for its alleged benefits. Click on the link below to see one of the entries on it. The great thing about this link is that if you click on Health Encyclopedia up at the 
top, it will bring you to a search engine for that site where you can look up any herb you wish to learn more about. It will also usually provide multiple other links to cited studies regarding the herb being searched.

http://healthinfo.healthgate.com/Ge...03-7f62-4563-8d47-5fe33da65dd4&chunkiid=21542

Interesting enough, the Uncaria Tomentosa is used as an anti-bacterial/and anti-inflammatory.

Many thanks to you Teresa for all the hard work you do in bringing to our attention ways that we can 
keep our pigeons healthy naturally. You deserve special awards for all the extra time that you put into 
compiling this information, and in general, raising these issues on an on-going basis.

fp


----------



## Skyeking

Hi TerriB, Glad you like the info. & thank you



Hi fp,

Thank you for the info. on the Vanhee products and the links.

It is the neem oil and neem leaves that exhibit all the benefits from the information I gathered. Dr. Marshall has several products of Neem, one oil and one specific with leaves. He only recommended the oil for the pigeons. 

The propolis (with no other ingredients) I used, came from Globals and I did not see any benefits from it. Dr. Marshall has several propolis products, and I will continue to ask about those products, as well.

I will see if Premier has the Uncaria Tomentosa, and ask about it, but to talk to Dr. Marshall himself, or even have one of his employee's talk to him about the pigeons, will be another month or so. He is booked up with appointments into December now, between Texas and California.

I will continue to find other products that we can use on our birds, it may take time, but Dr. Marshall has helped with many health crisis in our entire family, as well as our pets, and I trust him!

The stabilized Allicin is also effective against giardia, between garlic and these products we may just be covering all grounds!

I'm using Neem (one drop per day) and the Nano DHLA (5 drops per day) on Pixie, one of my 2001 hens, who has had oviduct issues in the past. She is responding well to the addition of the two products ( I haven't gotten the Reishi yet) as well as the other products I use. Her poops are really strange looking, I've never seen anything like it. Don't know what it all means, but I think she is "cleaning house".

One more thing, I think the DHLA might be in order in nuerological problems, since it balances brain and nerve function rapidly as well as ups nutrient intake, and the bonus is it detoxes the bird at the same time. Just a thought....


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Treesa,

It's possible that they may get the oil from the seed of the neem plant. That's just speculation, but if you think of the dates in civilization when they were using Neem as a medicinal cure, it would make sense that they may have crushed the seed or used it whole for the purpose of helping w/parasitical problems. At any rate, the info I read did specifically mention the seed. It is interesting however, that more than one part of the plant is used.

Regarding the Bee Propolis, it's simply been being used in the Herbal/Health food arena for a very long time. Other product that have 
also been shown to help w/giardia would be golden seal along w/its other attributes, garlic, citrus (again tested natural products), and there may be others that some of the companies which offer alternatives to drugs for pigeons are availing themselves of. These same products humans have been using for medicinal benefits much longer. It's refreshing to see that herbal remedies have are being offered to pets in general along w/homeopathy to assist in health issues.

Of course, there is the other issue of whether it is more effective to purchase the human grade equivalent at a health food store or herbal store and dose accordingly. It may be that one would get better results doing this, it's just 
that w/the dosage rates being figured out for ya on the label, it makes it so
much easier!

fp


----------



## Skyeking

feralpigeon said:


> Of course, there is the other issue of whether it is more effective to purchase the human grade equivalent at a health food store or herbal store and dose accordingly. It may be that one would get better results doing this, it's just
> that w/the dosage rates being figured out for ya on the label, it makes it so
> much easier!
> fp


I think if you get a reputable source, that tests their products for bioavailability, and use cold processing to keep the nutrients in tact, then the products should be effective in human as well as bird, depending also, on whether it is approved for bird use.

I have stopped buying the bird garlic oil and garlic juice from the pigeon supply houses a long time ago, because I just don't think they are as powerful as the real clove or capsule, and then you wonder how long they have been sitting on the store shelves also .

Also, I wonder if actually keeping the various herbs in one product, as Vanhee does, would diminish the natural healing properties of each. I also, find the way the above products are manufactured, they keep their potency. I will give my bird, galic cap down the throat, colloidal silver in their water bowl. Later a drop of Neem, and later again, the DHLA. It is wonderful to be able to use them all on the birds for rehab, but I am still holding off on giving them all at once, even though it is a lot of work,.... and the birds look at me now like "what do you want now, and what is that in your hand?"  They didn't care a bit at the beginning of the week, but now they are feeling better and are more interested in their surroundings.


----------



## feralpigeon

Well, I've really gotten good results from the Vanhee products, Beyer, Sinornis Pharmacy, etc.. But I think that I would do as well to go to the places I normally purchase herbs and purchase the human grade equivalent and take the time to figure out the doses myself. This would also reflect the conversation I had w/the fellow @ Pigeon Network re:the Citromed. That a better product for less money was available through local health food stores. Think the combo is fine, they will do this in the human grade as well. But the shelf life is what I am concerned about as well as the fact that due to it being a specialty niche, it is probable that not only can I get a better grade, at fresher or newer shelf life, I would also be able to decide how much I wanted to mix at a given time as opposed to provided formula. I currently keep these items refidgerated to help increase shelf life, although I believe a "California" cold storage closet style set up would be fine.


fp


----------



## Skyeking

fp,

Yep, yep, yep...It is well worth the work, finding the products and figuring out bird dosages.

It's a big plus for the birds as well as the pocketbook.

Good luck with the search...I will continue mine...as well.


----------

